# Paradigm Monitor 9's & 11's



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been researching the 9's and the 11's and I am thinking about giving them a listen. Does anyone own these or has anyone listened to them? I have not yet but I am thinking about upgrading to these with a matching center from the Boston Acoustic VR 90's and a VRC Center. Also has anyone listened to theCenter 3? Any advice would be great. I am wanting a little more bass than I am getting with the VR90's. I have had them for 14 years.

Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## Big Red Machine (Jan 29, 2010)

What do these cost per pair?


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Big Red Machine said:


> What do these cost per pair?


They are $1600 a pair for the Monitor 11 and $1200 for the Monitor 9.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

I own the monitor 11's center 3 and 2 sets if surround 3's. They are hooked up to an integra 30.2 and we love these speakers. Not sure where you are located but my local dealer in kc gave me a great deal on these. The sound is very natural and balanced. For comparison I also have klipsch reference speakers rf82's, rf62's, rc62, rc52, and 4 rw12d subs. The paradigm blow them out of the water in my opinion in every way. I would have to find the receipts but I think I paid under 3700 for all. I also just recently purchased the srudio sub 12 to complete my setup. If you want go into the theater construction thread and look at my ongoing upstairs paradigm build. For the money at this price range they were the best sounding speakers I found.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> I own the monitor 11's center 3 and 2 sets if surround 3's. They are hooked up to an integra 30.2 and we love these speakers. Not sure where you are located but my local dealer in kc gave me a great deal on these. The sound is very natural and balanced. For comparison I also have klipsch reference speakers rf82's, rf62's, rc62, rc52, and 4 rw12d subs. The paradigm blow them out of the water in my opinion in every way. I would have to find the receipts but I think I paid under 3700 for all. I also just recently purchased the srudio sub 12 to complete my setup. If you want go into the theater construction thread and look at my ongoing upstairs paradigm build. For the money at this price range they were the best sounding speakers I found.


Thanks for your input. I have a Denon 4311CI and a JBL S5160 Synthesis power amp and a Atlantic Tech sub. How are the highs? Was there a break in period?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

The highs to my ear are well balanced and natural. What I mean is they are not overly bright or exaggerated at all. This is the reason I prefer them over my own klipsch. Also I demoed the monitor 9's since they did not have the 11's in stock. They sounded good but figured the 11's would be great. Have not regretted the decision at all. The manual says to listen to them for several hours before you listen to them critically and that was all I did for the break in.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> The highs to my ear are well balanced and natural. What I mean is they are not overly bright or exaggerated at all. This is the reason I prefer them over my own klipsch. Also I demoed the monitor 9's since they did not have the 11's in stock. They sounded good but figured the 11's would be great. Have not regretted the decision at all. The manual says to listen to them for several hours before you listen to them critically and that was all I did for the break in.


Thank you your input is very detailed and precise and I appreciate that. We have hardwood floors and 13 foot ceilings so that is helpful. I am going to try to listen to them this week but I have to see if my store has them. I think they just started carrying paradigm. I can usually get my stuff below retail.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

HIFI said:


> Thank you your input is very detailed and precise and I appreciate that. We have hardwood floors and 13 foot ceilings so that is helpful. I am going to try to listen to them this week but I have to see if my store has them. I think they just started carrying paradigm. I can usually get my stuff below retail.



Going to listen to the Paradigms today. Also, I was going to listen to a pair of Revel's 206 and the Golden Ear line of floor standing speakers. Does anybody own any of those two or has anyone listened to them? I have read that they both sound great but the Revel's have a tweeter that can be a bit bright if you have a room with hard reflective surfaces but other than that I hear it is an excellent speaker. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

HIFI said:


> Going to listen to the Paradigms today. Also, I was going to listen to a pair of Revel's 206 and the Golden Ear line of floor standing speakers. Does anybody own any of those two or has anyone listened to them? I have read that they both sound great but the Revel's have a tweeter that can be a bit bright if you have a room with hard reflective surfaces but other than that I hear it is an excellent speaker. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> HIFI


Do a quick search i believe they may have been tested in a speaker evaluation here. They did a 2000 dollar speaker evaluation a while back here. Good luck on your demo.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Do a quick search i believe they may have been tested in a speaker evaluation here. They did a 2000 dollar speaker evaluation a while back here. Good luck on your demo.


Thank you! I appreciate your time.


----------



## Big Red Machine (Jan 29, 2010)

Why not wait to get results of the speaker eval just done to see how 6 different brands did?

Im a Salk fan but there are 5 others on the mix.


----------



## workingclass (Feb 15, 2014)

I really like my Monitor 11's From you measurements I'd take a pass on the 9's.. I went with the Studio CC-590 rather then the Monitor 3 
And yes the 590 and the 11's play well together.

If I had it to over again I would have saved my $$ for Paradigm Studio 100's tho
A much better speaker. But quite a bit more $$ Worth it IMHO


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Big Red Machine said:


> Why not wait to get results of the speaker eval just done to see how 6 different brands did?
> 
> Im a Salk fan but there are 5 others on the mix.


The monitor 11's should be around $1500/pr, the current speaker evaluation is $3k/pr.
Not really equivalent comparison.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you get to demo any speakers yet? Just curious if you have made your decision or had it narrowed down at all?


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Did you get to demo any speakers yet? Just curious if you have made your decision or had it narrowed down at all?


I listened to the Triton 7, the B&W 683, and the Paradigm Monitors. I also just for the fun I listened to the Revel 206. I liked them all but I was most impressed with the Triton's. I have high ceilings and hardwood so the smoothness and yet detailed sound of the tweeters in the Tritons I thought were the best thing for me. I loved the Revel 206 . It sounded amazing and looked even more amazing. What craftsmanship! However those were a little out of my range. I checked out the the centers that went with the 7's but I did not listen to them but from what I have read I hear they match very well with the fronts. I turn 50 in August and cut grass during the spring and summer for extra cash so I am going to wait until my B-Day to decide if I want to pull the trigger. I can get those speakers and the large center for $1665 for everything. I have a good relationship with my sales guy and I send him a lot of other people so he takes care of me. Thanks you for your input. i truly appreciate your time.

HIFI


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Did you get to demo any speakers yet? Just curious if you have made your decision or had it narrowed down at all?


I have decided to with the Golden ear line. I know for sure I want the Super Center XL and pretty sure i want the Triton 7 and for the surrounds i want to go with the Super Sat 50 or the Super Sat 60. I like full range speakers for my surrounds. I will run revel sub with them. I plan on taking my wife for the demo after the first of August. If there is anybody out there who has Golden Ear speakers I would welcome your input.

Thansk!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I own GoldenEar speakers. I have owned the triton 2s, super sat 60 and the Invisa 650's. I have sold my 2s and I am waiting for the triton 1s should have them next month. I swapped the super sat 60s and 650 for the super center XL and Invisa 7000. I loved my speakers I am excited about the triton 1s. My friend purchased my 2s and purchased the super center XL and 2 super sat 50s for surrounds. He absolutely loves them.

I pretty sure you will absolutely love these speakers.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

ewardjr69 said:


> I own GoldenEar speakers. I have owned the triton 2s, super sat 60 and the Invisa 650's. I have sold my 2s and I am waiting for the triton 1s should have them next month. I swapped the super sat 60s and 650 for the super center XL and Invisa 7000. I loved my speakers I am excited about the triton 1s. My friend purchased my 2s and purchased the super center XL and 2 super sat 50s for surrounds. He absolutely loves them. I pretty sure you will absolutely love these speakers.



Congratulations on your purchase of the 1s. Wow. I hear that is a great speaker. I also heard from the dealer I go through that it was based on how they made the 7s. I think the speaker I am most excited about getting is the super center xl. It is much bigger than my Boston VRC. As you know that is the most important speaker in your system. I appreciate your feedback. I thought about getting the three's. I listened to them and they sounded great but I decided to go with the 7s as long as they sound good to my wife. She likes this hobby as much as I do. It is nice when your wife can get excited about your system as much as you do. What kind of amplification are you running with your speakers? I have a Denon 4311Ci which run my back surrounds and a 5 channel JBL Synthesis S5160 running the other 5 channels.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

HIFI said:


> I have decided to with the Golden ear line. I know for sure I want the Super Center XL and pretty sure i want the Triton 7 and for the surrounds i want to go with the Super Sat 50 or the Super Sat 60. I like full range speakers for my surrounds. I will run revel sub with them. I plan on taking my wife for the demo after the first of August. If there is anybody out there who has Golden Ear speakers I would welcome your input.
> 
> Thansk!


Good choice! I've heard all the offerings you were considering and think the Golden Ears will serve you best.

Sent from mobile using HT Shack


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Good choice! I've heard all the offerings you were considering and think the Golden Ears will serve you best. Sent from mobile using HT Shack


Thank you. Once I buy them and find a new home for my other speakers I will report back on what I think of hem in my space. This is the first time I have ever gone out and bought all the same speakers at once. I hope I like them in my space. I have heard nothing but great things from owners to professional reviewers.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

HIFI said:


> Congratulations on your purchase of the 1s. Wow. I hear that is a great speaker. I also heard from the dealer I go through that it was based on how they made the 7s. I think the speaker I am most excited about getting is the super center xl. It is much bigger than my Boston VRC. As you know that is the most important speaker in your system. I appreciate your feedback. I thought about getting the three's. I listened to them and they sounded great but I decided to go with the 7s as long as they sound good to my wife. She likes this hobby as much as I do. It is nice when your wife can get excited about your system as much as you do. What kind of amplification are you running with your speakers? I have a Denon 4311Ci which run my back surrounds and a 5 channel JBL Synthesis S5160 running the other 5 channels.


Thanks I'm excited should have them in the next couple of weeks. As far as amplification I have two Emotiva amps I have the XPR-2 for the towers and XPA-5 for the center and 4 in ceiling. I have an integra 80.3 as the pre pro. I wish my wife liked this hobby. 

You made a great choice with the 7s but I really like the 3s as well. I think the 3s are really underrated. SuperCenter XL is an excellent speaker and works well with the tritons. Keep us posted once everything is set up.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

ewardjr69 said:


> Thanks I'm excited should have them in the next couple of weeks. As far as amplification I have two Emotiva amps I have the XPR-2 for the towers and XPA-5 for the center and 4 in ceiling. I have an integra 80.3 as the pre pro. I wish my wife liked this hobby. You made a great choice with the 7s but I really like the 3s as well. I think the 3s are really underrated. SuperCenter XL is an excellent speaker and works well with the tritons. Keep us posted once everything is set up. Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I hear the Emotiva is an excellent amp. I know I am lucky to have a wife that likes this hobby as much as I do. The only bad thing is we have to watch each other when we both go into a HIFI shop because it is like two alcoholics going into a bar. She like big speakers and wants the good stuff. I like the three's too but do not think I can swing them as far as the budget.I will keep you posted. I will not have them util after the first of August. I will purchase them right after my 50th B-Day. At least its cheaper than a new corvette. LOL


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

HIFI said:


> I hear the Emotiva is an excellent amp. I know I am lucky to have a wife that likes this hobby as much as I do. The only bad thing is we have to watch each other when we both go into a HIFI shop because it is like two alcoholics going into a bar. She like big speakers and wants the good stuff. I like the three's too but do not think I can swing them as far as the budget.I will keep you posted. I will not have them util after the first of August. I will purchase them right after my 50th B-Day. At least its cheaper than a new corvette. LOL



I just bought my speakers! I picked up the Golden Ear 7's, the Super CenterXL, the Sub 60's and the Invisa HTR 7000's. I have to wait on the Sub 60's because they were out of stock. I was able to this get for 28% off. I am thrilled! cannot wait to get them up and running.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

HIFI said:


> I just bought my speakers! I picked up the Golden Ear 7's, the Super CenterXL, the Sub 60's and the Invisa HTR 7000's. I have to wait on the Sub 60's because they were out of stock. I was able to this get for 28% off. I am thrilled! cannot wait to get them up and running.


Well I have hooked up part of them. I have the 7's and the Super Center XL hooked up. I have to get a contractor to hook up the 60's and the 7000's. The 7's and the Super Center XL sound amazing. When were watching TV through them we heard things we never heard with the Boston's. They are very detailed yet they smooth and not harsh. However, as some have said on other forums if you have a recording that is not done well then I feel these speakers will expose it; however, if you have a recording that is done well then you will hear how amazing these speakers can sound. So far we absolutely love them. Hope it will sound this good when the others are hooked up. We are just running 3.1 and have them on small crossed over at 80hertz with our revel sub.


----------

